# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  دع الاحزان تبكى

## نور الشمس

.+. دع الأحـــ ـــزان تبـــ ـــكي .+. 


إنسان من حقك أن تبتسم و من حقك أيضاً 

أن تظل عيناك جافة من الدموع أنزلتها دنيا حقيرة و غربة بالرحمة فقيرة

لماذا جعلت الهموم و الأحزان تتجرا على إنزال دمعتك

في زمن أنت أحوج فيه إلى القوة ..؟

لماذا جعلتها تمسح ابتسامة تصبح رمزاً لك للتفاؤل و الأمل 

ابتسامة تبين أنك مازلت سعيداً.. رغم قسوة الدنيا و من فيها ..؟

& لماذا لا تجعل الأحزان و الهموم تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك و كبرياء أملك..

لأنها لم تجد إلى قلبك مدخل..؟

لماذا أنت حزين ..؟

لا تقول لأني غريب و أظل أنادي و لكن لا مجيب فقلي كيف لا أكون كئيب 

سأقول لك لا تتعجل لديك لسان .. و يدان ..و رجلان 

تستطيع أن تكسب بهم أفضل الخلان 

و لكن اكتفيت بالانطواء و العزلة حتى صرت في صفحة النسيان 

هي الدنيا لا تحمل هماً فيها لأنك 

علمت أن الدنيا دار الفناء فلماذا تجعلها تتجر عليك 

و هي أحقر ما رأيت إن كنت تعلم أنك تتسلى بهما

و لا تجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها ..؟

مهما اشتد الظلام فشمعته واحده كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام 

و مهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل 

و مهما طال الحر و الجفاء فرشفة من الماء بئر عذب

كفيلة بأن تنسيك ما كان فيك من عطش 

و إن ظللت تسير في طريق ملئ بالشوك و الجفاء و الحرارة 

إذا رأيت واحة مليئة بالورود سوف تنسيك الأشواك 

و إن رأيت بحيرة ماء سوف تنسيك ما كان من جفاء 

و إن جلست تحت ظل شجرة سوف تنسيك ما كان من حرارة 

تخيل أن هذه الدنيا 

طريق فأمشي فيه و اجعل التفاؤل مائك كي لا تشعر بالعطش 

و الأمل عصاتك كي لا تتعب من طول المسير

و الابتسامة ظلك كي لا تتأذى من حرارة الشمس 

:: فأبتسم ::

فأنت أولى بها كي تسير في دنيا الغربة 

و أنت شامخ و رافع رأسك و غلا فسلام على قلبك 

عندها ستكون جسد بلا روح .. و رائحة الحزن منك تفوح

و ستبقى مثقل بالجروح 

عندها .. ستموت كل 

الورود التي في قلبك .. فلا تحزن و لا تيأس 

لا تجعل آهاتك في قلبك

قلها أخرجها هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك

و يمسح دموعك ابحث عمن تلجأ إلى قلبه

ابحث عمن تخرج كلاماته بكل دفئ و حنان 

ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك .. لا عليك 

هيا فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك و انظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه 

و أعلم بأنك بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك و بحزنك 

سترى الأيام تمشي و كأنها تخالف هواك 

و أعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك 

فهذا عهدك به ... و عهده بك 

فماذا وجد من فقد الله ... و ماذا فقد من وجد الله

تقــبــلو الــورد ومــآاطيب ..

----------


## الشقيان

مشكووووورة أختي عالموضوع 
ويعطيك العافية





تحياتي:
الشقـــــيان

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم* 
*من يعيش على حزنه لن يصنع الامل في قلبه للسعادة*
*اصبر على حزنك حتى تتخلص منه وبعدها تنال سعادتك وتمسح من قلبك الحزن الاليم* 
*الانسان كالورده اذا حزن اصبحت ذابله وتفقد رائحتها لكن عندما يتحدى الحزن ويبقى بعيدا عن الحزن  كالورده المتفتحه في بستان ملئ بالورود والعطور الزكيه*
*كيف يسعد الانسان ويسعد من حواليه من الافراد  يجب ان لايظهر حزنه وان يتحداه حتى يتخلص منه ليصنع السعادة في داخله وفي من حوله ويبقى محبوبا لدى الجميع ولايبقى مكتوما ومتضايقا ليظهر للاخرين بانه لانفسيه جيده له*

*واشرك نور الشمس على هذا الموضوع الجميل* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي ..ننتظر جديدك..*

----------


## **ملاك الروح**

موضوع رائع جدا..

نعم دعها.. فلابد لها ان تمل وترحل ولابد ان يشتاق الفرح إليك..

فيرحل الحزن مخلفا وراءه كسور.. ليجبره الفرح بكل رحابة صدر..

والحزن لايدوم مهما طال.. فلاشيء يدوم.. فقط هو اختبار لذاتك على

الصبر.. فقط أصبر.. حينها انت المنتصر.. ولكن ربما تتأخر الجائزة ولكن 

لابد ان تنولها..

موضوع رائعة كروعة صاحبه..

----------


## نور الشمس

الله يعافيك يااخوووى الشقيان

سعيده بمرورك الرائع

----------


## نور الشمس

الله يعافيك يااخوووى القلب المرح

سعيده بمرورك الرائع

----------


## نور الشمس

وانت اروع يا ملاك الروح

سعيده بمرورك الغالى

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

شكرا لك  اختي نور الشمس ؟؟..

جزاك الله خيرا ..

والله موفق

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه يا عاشقة اهل البيت

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكووووورة أختي عالموضوع ....

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج المميزة ياغاليتى عاشقه مرة ثانيه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## كونــــــــان

*لماذا جعلت الهموم والأحزان تتجرأ على إنزال دمعتك
في زمن أنت أحوج فيه إلى القوة ..؟ 
لماذا جعلتها تمسح ابتسامة تصبح رمزاً لك للتفاؤل والأمل 
ابتسامة تبين أنك مازلت سعيداً رغم قسوة الدنيا ومن فيها..؟ 
لماذا لاتجعل الأحزان والهموم تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك وكبرياء أملك 


لأنها لم تجد إلى قلبك مدخل..؟ 
لماذا أنت حزين..؟ 
لاتقول لأني غريب ..
وأظل أنادي ..
ولكن لا مجيب ..
فقلي كيف لا أكون كئيب ..
سأقول لك لاتتعجل ..
لديك لسان ويدان ورجلان ..
تستطيع أن تكسب بهم أفضل الخلان ..
ولكن اكتفيت بالأنطواء والعزلة حتى صرت في صفحة النسيان ..
هي الدنيا لاتحمل هماً فيها ..
لأنك علمت أن الدنيا دار فناء ..
فلماذا تجعلها تتجبر عليك ..
وهي أحقر ما رأيت ..
إن كنت تعلم أنك سترحل منها ..
فلماذا لاتجعلها ذكرى جميلة لك تتسلى بها ..
ولاتجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها...؟ 
مهما اشتد الظلام ..
فشمعة واحدة كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام ..
ومهما طال الليل ..
فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل ..
ومهما طال الحر والجفاء ..
فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش ..
وإن ظللت تسير في طريق مليء بالشوك والجفاء والحرارة ..
ورأيت واحة مليئة بالورود سوف تنسيك الأشواك ..
ورأيت بحيرة ماء سوف تنسيك ماكان من جفاء ..
وجلست تحت ظل شجرة سوف تنسيك ماكان من حرارة ..
تخيل ان هذه الدنيا طريق ..
فامشي فيه ..


واجعل التفاؤل مائك كي لاتشعر بالعطش ..
والامل عصاتك كي لاتتعب من طول المسير ..
والابتسامة ظلك كي لاتتأذى من حرارة الشمس .. 
فابتسم ..
فأنت أولى بها كي تسير في دنيا الغربة ..
وأنت شامخ ورافع رأسك وإلا فسلام على قلبك ..
عندها ستكون جسد بلا روح ورائحة الحزن منك تفوح ..
وستبقى مثقل بالجروح ..
عندها ستموت كل الورود التي في قلبك ..
فلا تحزن ولاتيأس ..
لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك ..
قلها أخرجها ..
هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك ..
ويمسح دموعك ..
ابحث عمن تلجأ إلى قلبه ..
ابحث عمن تخرج كلماته بكل دفئ وحنان ..
ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ..
لاعليك ..


هيا فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك ..
وانظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه ..
واعلم بأنك بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك ..
وبحزنك سترى الأيام تمشي وكأنها تخالف هواك ..
واعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك .. 
اهلك , اصدقائك , أحبائك ...
فهذا عهدك به ..وعهده بك..
فلتسعد فلا سعة للحزن ..!*
*!

*

----------


## القلب_الحنون

تعبير جميل ورائع  ربي يوفقك ويسعدك
مع تحياتي لك

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية...

----------


## ام باسم

الف الف شكر على الطرح الرائع

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..

وابعد الله عن الجميع يارب الاحزان .

بنتظار جديدك ,..

كل المودة

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو اخوي

 ربي يعطيك العافيه



صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## w_alwaheed

يسلمو على الموضع الحلوووووووووو

----------


## كونــــــــان

مشكورين اخواني على الرد 


تحياتي zaherr

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

واعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك .. 
اهلك , اصدقائك , أحبائك ...
فهذا عهدك به ..وعهده بك..
فلتسعد فلا سعة للحزن ..!

اسفه ولكن اين هم؟؟
هل غابوا ام  مازالوا في غفلتهم

يسلمو على الموضوع 
فهوموضوع جد رائع وربي يعطيك العافيه
لك مني ارقى تحيه
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## أمير الأحزان

لماذا جعلت الهموم والأحزان تتجرأ على إنزال دمعتك
في زمن أنت أحوج فيه إلى القوة ..؟ 
لماذا جعلتها تمسح ابتسامة تصبح رمزاً لك للتفاؤل والأمل 
ابتسامة تبين أنك مازلت سعيداً رغم قسوة الدنيا ومن فيها..؟ 
لماذا لاتجعل الأحزان والهموم تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك وكبرياء أملك 

لأنها لم تجد إلى قلبك مدخل..؟ 
لماذا أنت حزين..؟ 
لاتقول لأني غريب ..
وأظل أنادي ..
ولكن لا مجيب ..
فقلي كيف لا أكون كئيب ..
سأقول لك لاتتعجل ..
لديك لسان ويدان ورجلان ..
تستطيع أن تكسب بهم أفضل الخلان ..
ولكن اكتفيت بالأنطواء والعزلة حتى صرت في صفحة النسيان ..
هي الدنيا لاتحمل هماً فيها ..
لأنك علمت أن الدنيا دار فناء ..
فلماذا تجعلها تتجبر عليك ..
وهي أحقر ما رأيت ..
إن كنت تعلم أنك سترحل منها ..
فلماذا لاتجعلها ذكرى جميلة لك تتسلى بها ..
ولاتجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها...؟ 
مهما اشتد الظلام ..
فشمعة واحدة كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام ..
ومهما طال الليل ..
فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل ..
ومهما طال الحر والجفاء ..
فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش ..
وإن ظللت تسير في طريق مليء بالشوك والجفاء والحرارة ..
ورأيت واحة مليئة بالورود سوف تنسيك الأشواك ..
ورأيت بحيرة ماء سوف تنسيك ماكان من جفاء ..
وجلست تحت ظل شجرة سوف تنسيك ماكان من حرارة ..
تخيل ان هذه الدنيا طريق ..
فامشي فيه ..
 
واجعل التفاؤل مائك كي لاتشعر بالعطش ..
والامل عصاتك كي لاتتعب من طول المسير ..
والابتسامة ظلك كي لاتتأذى من حرارة الشمس .. 
فابتسم ..
فأنت أولى بها كي تسير في دنيا الغربة ..
وأنت شامخ ورافع رأسك وإلا فسلام على قلبك ..
عندها ستكون جسد بلا روح ورائحة الحزن منك تفوح ..
وستبقى مثقل بالجروح ..
عندها ستموت كل الورود التي في قلبك ..
فلا تحزن ولاتيأس ..
لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك ..
قلها أخرجها ..
هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك ..
ويمسح دموعك ..
ابحث عمن تلجأ إلى قلبه ..
ابحث عمن تخرج كلماته بكل دفئ وحنان ..
ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ..
لاعليك ..
 
هيا فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك ..
وانظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه ..
واعلم بأنك بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك ..
وبحزنك سترى الأيام تمشي وكأنها تخالف هواك ..
واعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك .. 
اهلك , اصدقائك , أحبائك ...
فهذا عهدك به ..وعهده بك..
فلتسعد فلا سعة للحزن ..! 
! 
منقول  :cool:   
تحياتيــ

----------


## القلب_الحنون

شكراً لك على هذا النقل الجميل والرائع
مع تحياتي لك

----------


## أمير الأحزان

أخي القلب الحنون أشكرك على الرد

تحياتيــ

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور كلمات رووعه 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الولاية

لا املك سوى ان اقول..
الشكر الجزيل اتركه على باب مقامكم..
وشرف لي ان اضع بصمتي امام كلماتكم 
دمتم ..

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## القلب المرح

شكرا لك عالنقل
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## القلب المرح

لقد تم دمج المواضوعين لتكرارهما ويوجد بهما ردود من الاعضاء
تحياتي
واشكرك على الطرح الكريم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> هي الدنيا لاتحمل هماً فيها ..
> 
> مهما اشتد الظلام ..
> فشمعة واحدة كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام ..
> ومهما طال الليل ..
> فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل ..



تلك حقيقه مهما طال الليل لابد سينتهي بشروق شمس يوم جديد

أحسنتم جميعا
موفقين

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك الرائع يا زاهر

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك  وبمداخلتك المميز يادمعه الاحزان

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك وبمداخلتك المميز يااخوووى امير

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك الرائع ياالقلب الحنون

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياامل الظهور

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك الرائع ياالم الفراق

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياام باسم

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه يا شمعه
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

.....بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .....         إعلم أنك إنسان من حقك أن تبتسم ومن حقك أيضاً أن تظل عيناك        جافة من دموع أنزلتها دنيا بالرحمة فقيرة...              لماذا جعلت الهموم والأحزان تتجرأ على إنزال دمعتك في زمن            أنت أحوج فيه إلى القوة .      لماذا جعلتها تمسح ابتسامة تصبح رمزاً لك للتفاؤل والأمل         ابتسامة تبين أنك مازلت سعيداً رغم قسوة الدنيا ومن فيها         لماذا لاتجعل الأحزان والهموم تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك وكبرياء أملك لأنها لم تجد إلى قلبك مدخل..        لماذا أنت حزين..؟              لاتقول لي لأني غريب وأظل أنادي ولكن لا مجيب فقلي كيف لا أكون كئيب  سأقول لك لاتتعجل لديك لسان ويدان ورجلان تستطيع أن تكسب بهم أفضل        الخلان ولكن اكتفيت بالأنطواء والعزلة حتى صرت في صفحة النسيان...  هي الدنيا لا تحمل هماً فيها لأنك...                    علمت أن الدنيا دار فناء فلماذا تجعلها تتجبر عليك وهي أغرب ما رأيت           إن كنت تعلم أنك سترحل منها فلماذا لاتجعلها ذكرى جميلة لك تتسلى بها        ولاتجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها...            مهما اشتد الظلام فشمعة واحده كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام...             ومهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل...         ومهما طال الحر والجفاء فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش...           وإن ظللت تسير في طريق مليء بالشوك والجفاء والحرارة إذا رأيت واحة         مليئة بالورود سوف تنسيك الأشواك وإن رأيت بحيرة ماء سوف تنسيك                ماكان من جفاء وإن جلست تحت ظل شجرة سوف تنسيك ماكان من حرارة...   تخيل ان هذه الدنيا طريق فامشي فيه واجعل التفاؤل مائك كي لاتشعر بالعطش والامل عصاتك كي      لاتتعب من طول المسير والابتسامة ظلك   كي لاتتأذى من حرارة الشمس ...    فابتسم فأنت أولى بها كي تسير   في دنيا الغربة وأنت شامخ ورافع رأسك وإلا فسلام على قلبك ,   عندها ستكون جسد بلا روح ورائحة الحزن منك تفوح وستبقى    مثقل بالجروح عندها ستموت كل الورود التي في قلبك فلا تحزن ولاتيأس...      و لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك قلها أخرجها هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك,    ويمسح دموعك ابحث عمن تلجاء إلى قلبه ابحث عمن تخرج كلماتــة,    بكل دفئ وحنان     ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ...لا عليك..     هيا فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك وانظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه واعلم بأنك    بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك وبحزنك سترى الأيام تمشي        وكأنها تخالف هواك...  واعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك ...  فهذا عهدك به ...وعهده بك منقووول..

----------


## Anime Angel

*موضوع رائع وكلمات اروع*

*مشكورة خيتو ويعطيك الف عافية*

*الله لا يحرمنا منك*

*في انتظار جديدك*

----------


## جــــــود

* يسلموووووووووو خيتو ويعطيك الله الف الف  عافية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اختي Anime Angelمرورك اروع ..تسلمي اشكرك اخوي جواد على مرورك الكريم ..

----------


## التعيس

*موضوع رائع لمن يتعمق فيه* 
*شكرا ومنكم نستفيــــــــــــــــد*
*وجزاك الله خيرا*

*التعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس*

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت شذى الزهراء*

*مهما اشتد الظلام فشمعة واحده كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام...*

* ومهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل...* 


*ما اروع الأمل*
*الف شكر*

----------


## همسات وله

احسنتي خيتي شذى الزهراء 
ومشكور عالموضوع الطيب 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## شذى الورد

~*¤ô§ô¤*~اجــعــل احـــزانـــك تـبـتـسـم....~*¤ô§ô¤*~


إعلم أنك إنسان من حقك أن تبتسم ومن حقك أيضاً
أن تظل عيناك جافة من دموع أنزلتها دنيا حقيرة وغربة بالرحمة فقيرة... 


*لماذا جعلت الهموم والأحزان تتجرأ على إنزال دمعتك
في زمن أنت أحوج فيه إلى القوة ..؟ 

*لماذا جعلتها تمسح ابتسامة تصبح رمزاً لك للتفاؤل والأمل 
ابتسامة تبين أنك مازلت سعيداً رغم قسوة الدنيا ومن فيها..؟ 


*لماذا لاتجعل الأحزان والهموم تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك وكبرياء أملك 
لأنها لم تجد إلى قلبك مدخل..؟ 

لماذا أنت حزين..؟ 
لاتقول لأني غريب وأظل أنادي ولكن لا مجيب فقلي كيف لا أكون كئيب 
سأقول لك لاتتعجل لديك لسان ويدان ورجلان 
تستطيع أن تكسب بهم أفضل الخلان 
ولكن اكتفيت بالأنطواء والعزلة حتى صرت في صفحة النسيان... 

هي الدنيا لاتحمل هماً فيها لأنك... 

علمت أن الدنيا دار فناء فلماذا تجعلها تتجبر عليك 
وهي أحقر ما رأيت إن كنت تعلم أنك سترحل منها 
فلماذا لاتجعلها ذكرى جميلة لك تتسلى بها ولاتجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها...؟ 

مهما اشتد الظلام فشمعة واحده كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام... 

ومهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل... 

ومهما طال الحر والجفاء فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش... 

وإن ظللت تسير في طريق مليء بالشوك والجفاء والحرارة 
إذا رأيت واحة مليئة بالورود سوف تنسيك الأشواك 
وإن رأيت بحيرة ماء سوف تنسيك ماكان من جفاء 
وإن جلست تحت ظل شجرة سوف تنسيك ماكان من حرارة... 

تخيل ان هذه الدنيا ...
طريق فامشي فيه واجعل التفاؤل مائك كي لاتشعر بالعطش 
والامل عصاتك كي لاتتعب من طول المسير 
والابتسامة ظلك كي لاتتأذى من حرارة الشمس ... 

فابتسم فأنت أولى بها كي تسير في دنيا الغربة 
وأنت شامخ ورافع رأسك وإلا فسلام على قلبك 

عندها ستكون جسد بلا روح ورائحة الحزن منك تفوح 
وستبقى مثقل بالجروح عندها ستموت كل 
الورود التي في قلبك فلا تحزن ولاتيأس... 

لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك قلها أخرجها هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك
ويمسح دموعك ابحث عمن تلجاء إلى قلبه 
ابحث عمن تخرج كلاماته بكل دفئ وحنان 
..ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ...لاعليك.. 

هيا فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك وانظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه 
واعلم بأنك بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك وبحزنك 
سترى الأيام تمشي وكأنها تخالف هواك... 

واعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك ... 
فهذا عهدك به ...وعهده بك 
فماذا وجد من فقد الله.. وماذا فقد من وجد الله......

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

فماذا وجد من فقد الله.. وماذا فقد من وجد الله...... 

*ونعم بالله*


*كلمات رائعه*



*سلمت يمناااك*


*لا عدمنا من جديدك*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## أسرار الليل

قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك
ويمسح دموعك ابحث عمن تلجاء إلى قلبه 
ابحث عمن تخرج كلاماته بكل دفئ وحنان 
..ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ...لاعليك.. 
وإذا كان اللي يضمد الجرووح ويمسح الدموع غايب؟؟
يسلموو ع الموضوع الرائع ..,,

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

كلام رائع وجميل جدا اخيتي ..
فمذا وجد من فقد الله..وماذا فقد من وجد الله..
تسلمي والله يعطيكي العافية وسلمت يداكي..
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## القلب المرح

*تم دمج الموضوعين للتكرار وبهما ردود الاعضاء الكرام*
*تحياتي..*

----------

